# Auswahl verkleinern?



## konni-pag (16. Januar 2004)

*Auswahl verkleinern!??*

Habe ein Problem und zwar:
Wenn ich eine neue Arbeitsflache habe und dadrauf z.B. ein Rechteck zeichne, kann ich ja über "Auswahl >> Auswahl verkleiner >> ... pixel" die Auswahl verkleinern! Wenn ich aber ein neue Abeitsfläche mache, die auswähle, kann ich diese Auswahl nicht verkleinern! Kann mir jemand bei diesem Problem helfen?
thx konni


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Januar 2004)

Wie bitte? Ich verstehe kein Wort! - kannst Du das vielleicht noch einmal
Erklären ohne so kurz angebunden zu sein? Du möchtest das wir Dir
bei der Lösung Deines Problems helfen also nimm Dir bitte auch ein-
wenig mehr Zeit um uns Dein Problem etwas detaillierter zu beschreiben.

mfg Mythos007


----------



## konni-pag (16. Januar 2004)

also nochmal!
wenn man in photoshop eine neue arbeitsfläche erstellt, sagen wir mit transparentem hintergrund, und darauf ein rechteck zeichnet und das blau färben hat man ein blaues rechteck. wenn die auswahl noch aktiv ist kann man das ja unter "auswahl >> auswahl verkleinern" z.b. um 5 pixel verkleinern. dann hat man ja eine in diesem falle blaue umrandung! 
so, das war der erste teil, ich hoffe, dass ihr das diesmal verstanden habt! *g*

2.teil:
jetzt will ich aber z.b. einen banner machen 760x100 px groß. wenn ich den schwarz färbe und mit strg+mausklick auf diese ebene markiere, ist die auswahl ja wieder aktiv. (alles verstanden?) wenn ich DANN auf "auswahl >> auswahl verkleinern" gehe und die auswahl verkleinern will, gibt es diese option nicht! da steht nur "umrandung" aber das brauch ich nicht, weil diese umrandung so unscharf ist und nicht das ist was ich brauche!
also, ich hoffe, dass ihr mein problem jetzt verstanden habt!

 schöne grüße!  konni ;-)


----------



## Michael Och (17. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Das nervt mich auch immer, wenn du ein neues Bild erstellst, und das ganze Bild "umrahmst" mit einer Auswahl, dann kann man es nicht verkleinern, das geht nur wenn du nicht die ganze Fläche auswählst. Ein Tipp wäre z.B. dass du ein grösseres Bild erstellst, und dann mit Hilfe der Hilfslinien die richtige Auswahl machst.

MfG Michael

PS: Bitte Gross-/Kleinschreibung beachten, danke 
Ich zitiere dass, was ein wenig oberhalb des "Antworten" Knopfes steht:



> Bitte achte unbedingt auf Deine Rechtschreibung, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Beiträge mit durchgehender Kleinschreibung, Chatsprache und/oder mangelhafter Struktur werden kommentarlos gelöscht. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer *Netiquette*


----------



## greengoblin (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
oder Du gehst über Bild > Bildgröße > gibst die verkleinerten Maße ein.
"Proportionen erhalten" anhaken!
Gruss
GG


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Januar 2004)

Menü: Auswahl -> Auswahl transformieren

...und auf der Infopalette verfolgen, wieviele Pixel aktuell verkleinert werden.

Problem gelöst!


----------



## konni-pag (17. Januar 2004)

Na dann! Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!


----------

